# Sim City fans!



## ardandy

Woohoo! 9 years since 4 came out can you believe!

Jan 2013 EDIT: Comes out March 8th over here!

Looking forward to this more than any other game for years.


----------



## rus00

one of my favourite games, just hope my laptop will be able to run it


----------



## Shiny

Bah, I hate that "images not representative of actual gameplay". But if the gameplay does look like that, it will be awesome!


----------



## mattsbmw

i cant believe its that long ago :doublesho will be watching with interest when it is released.


----------



## ardandy

Mega detail promised as well as been able to customise the buildings.


----------



## Krash

after seeing the trailer I got on eBay and bought SimCity 4 for 99p  looks good though


----------



## Walton

Anyone whos a Simcity fan should defo give Transport Tycoon a look 
(its quite old now)

Walton


----------



## jamest

Anyone who enjoys Sim City will likely be annoyed at the fact that you must have an internet connection while playing this game and your saved game is held on their servers, not your computer.


----------



## mattsbmw

jamest said:


> Anyone who enjoys Sim City will likely be annoyed at the fact that you must have an internet connection while playing this game and your saved game is held on their servers, not your computer.


Thats very annoying and actually will stop me buying it 

I use this when away from home on a laptop without internet access and it would therefore be useless to me.


----------



## jamest

mattsbmw said:


> Thats very annoying and actually will stop me buying it
> 
> I use this when away from home on a laptop without internet access and it would therefore be useless to me.


The idea behind it is that your city will affect your neighbour cities which will be run by other people around the world.

But it just ends up being another form of DRM which will stop people playing it.

It also means, no saving your game, destroying your city with disasters then loading your save game again.


----------



## dew1911

Walton said:


> Anyone whos a Simcity fan should defo give Transport Tycoon a look
> (its quite old now)
> 
> Walton


I LOVED that game, I just can't get it to work on Vista


----------



## PugIain

I like this sort of thing.
I got Cities XL 2011 a few weeks back.
I played it for 2 hours,its bloody pants.


----------



## jamest

PugIain said:


> I like this sort of thing.
> I got Cities XL 2011 a few weeks back.
> I played it for 2 hours,its bloody pants.


CitiesXL was crap and a thorough disappointment. A good Sim City game trumps it by far, but the new Sim City will likely be the same as CitiesXL.


----------



## essjay

Can't wait for this. I'm currently playing Tropico 4 similar sort of thing


----------



## STEALTH K3

Is this Simcity 5?????
http://www.play.com/Search.html?searchstring=simcity+5&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts


----------



## jamest

STEALTH K3 said:


> Is this Simcity 5?????
> http://www.play.com/Search.html?searchstring=simcity+5&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts


Yes it is.


----------



## onnyuk

I loved sim city and played the life out of it on the nintendo ds, a tablet version would be great I think, and surely there must be some sort of single player mode on it, I doubt the developers would risk such a thing as making it only saveable online, no scenario mode either if this is the case


----------



## jamest

onnyuk said:


> I loved sim city and played the life out of it on the nintendo ds, a tablet version would be great I think, and surely there must be some sort of single player mode on it, I doubt the developers would risk such a thing as making it only saveable online, no scenario mode either if this is the case


Developers won't get a whole lot of say in the matter. Publisher is the one putting in the money and they will get what they want.


----------



## PugIain

I made the mistake of buying the latest settlers game a year or so ago. I discovered it was an online thing (kudos to me for reading the box, good job it was only £12!) so sometimes when you fancied a game you couldn't as the servers were down!
I might stick it back on though for a bash. I'm in a quandary at the moment as to play to start playing, I'm tempted by FM11 again, but the UI annoys me. 
Why can't footie games be like Champ manager 97/98!??


----------



## jamest

PugIain said:


> I made the mistake of buying the latest settlers game a year or so ago. I discovered it was an online thing (kudos to me for reading the box, good job it was only £12!) so sometimes when you fancied a game you couldn't as the servers were down!
> I might stick it back on though for a bash. I'm in a quandary at the moment as to play to start playing, I'm tempted by FM11 again, but the UI annoys me.
> Why can't footie games be like Champ manager 97/98!??


I did 137 seasons with my brother on Championship Manager 93/94. Those were the good old days.


----------



## PugIain

I loved Old CM. The bro and I played it for years. I still have it!
We used to play SWOS far too much too.


----------



## jamest

PugIain said:


> I loved Old CM. The bro and I played it for years. I still have it!
> We used to play SWOS far too much too.


Good old SWOS, finally get offered an international job and it is from some African country you've never heard of.

Wasn't until I got an Amiga 1200 that I realised how much time I had wasted waiting for the new season to load on the old Amiga 600.


----------



## PugIain

jamest said:


> Wasn't until I got an Amiga 1200 that I realised how much time I had wasted waiting for the new season to load on the old Amiga 600.


I used to have an A500+ , still got it. Tried it the other day though and couldn't get it display anything


----------



## jamest

PugIain said:


> I used to have an A500+ , still got it. Tried it the other day though and couldn't get it display anything


The 1200 was amazing. SWOS end of season was done in around 10-15 seconds rather than 3-4 minutes and with Champ man.

Not sure where mine are, might still be at my parents in a cupboard.


----------



## PugIain

It's a bit of a shame, I had some cracking games on it. I might dig it out and have another go, a mate at work says he can get his to work via a pc monitor and some form of adaptor. He says its something to do with the way a modern TV scans or refreshes?


----------



## jamest

PugIain said:


> It's a bit of a shame, I had some cracking games on it. I might dig it out and have another go, a mate at work says he can get his to work via a pc monitor and some form of adaptor. He says its something to do with the way a modern TV scans or refreshes?


To be honest it's a lot easier to download an emulator and just play directly on your PC. I remember getting Zool set up then having it ask you for the password to get in to the game (which was on a wheel with different discs). Same with Champ man where you had to enter the score on the page number (got to the stage where I actually remembered a lot of them).


----------



## PugIain

On the subject of manager games. Just picked up FM 2012 from Asda.
Got it installed, started a game. There is text and numbers everywhere, dunno where to start with it 
Why can't things be simple like they used to be!


----------



## Grawschbags

PugIain said:


> On the subject of manager games. Just picked up FM 2012 from Asda.
> Got it installed, started a game. There is text and numbers everywhere, dunno where to start with it
> Why can't things be simple like they used to be!


I'm trying my damndest to stay away from FM. I've lost days to it in the past!

Please tell me its [email protected]!


----------



## PugIain

Erm it's actually alright. Starting to get the hang of it now 
Managed to turn East Stirlingshire into a a fairly neat passing team, can't score for **** mind!


----------



## Grawschbags

They were always the kind of challenges I enjoyed. I once took Leigh RMI from the Conference to Champions League glory. Took me about 12 seasons though. Done the same with St. Pauli in the lower German leagues. 

Must stop talking about it now or I'll get sucked back in!


----------



## PugIain

Grawschbags said:


> Must stop talking about it now or I'll get sucked back in!


Ha like I have. I've become obsessed!
I'm managing Hinckley in the BS North.
Just got knocked out of the FA cup on a replay by Kiddie Harriers, but Im 5th in the league. Played 26, won 13 drew 5 lost 8 scored 67! conceded 42. My top scorer has 17 in 25! We trounce teams and its Just a shame we seem to lose a couple on the bounce afterwards despite my best efforts.
I've signed some good free players, for some reason Hinckley seem to have a pretty good scout who can judge well.


----------



## Grawschbags

Ha ha, sounds like you're hooked again!

I used to love trawling the transfer market and unearthing good free talent for the lesser teams. I always used to remember some of the freebies that done a good job for whenever I started over again!

I've often thought about buying it for my tablet, but can't imagine it being as good.


----------



## ardandy

Comes out March 8th over here!

Looking forward to this more than any other game for years.


----------



## allan1888

i was playing the beta. its pretty decent and improved over the old versions, i will probably buy the pc version and the mac version once its out


----------



## ardandy

Just preordered it!

Eeeeeee!


----------



## uruk hai

Many years ago I use to waste many an hour playing Sim City, cracking game


----------



## Will_G

I preordered my copy the other day, cant wait for it to come out


----------



## allan1888

i really want the mac version but since its out a while after the pc version. im getting the pc one then mac once its available.


----------



## ardandy

Had an hour or 3 on the beta version last night.

Good game!


----------



## essjay

Thought the beta was now closed ?


----------



## Will_G

There was an email saying the beta was open from 2pm yesterday until 2pm today but I didn't get the email til 7 last night so wasn't much use. Just going to wait til it's out now


----------



## allan1888

Yeah there was a second closed beta that they issued beta codes to people who had pre ordered and who registered with origin


----------



## pharmed

Slightly off topic - But there is a Simpsons simcity type game on the android market for free atm... installed but not played yet. High ratings.


----------



## ardandy

Its on idevices too.

Tapped out.


----------



## allan1888

if there are a few people getting the new simcity we could set up a region to co-operate with each others cities


----------



## Will_G

Yeah sounds good, I'm just waiting to see if my new laptop will be good enough graphics wise to use it or whether I'll need to use my desktop


----------



## allan1888

here are the minimum and recommended specs . most new laptops should be fine.


Simcity Minimum System Requirements (updated 1/1/13) 
Processor: 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better / Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0GHz or better
Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7/OSX 10.6.4+ 
RAM: 4GB 
Graphics card: 
AMD HD2X000 or better* 
nVidia 7800 or better* 
Intel HD3000 or better* 
(*Minimum of 256MB of on-board RAM and Shader 3.0 or better support) 

Recommended Specs PC 
Intel Core i5 CPU 
4GB RAM 
nVidia GTX 275 or better, or ATI 5850 or Better


----------



## Will_G

Yeah I've got quite a decent Dell precision i5 at the moment but on the beta it said my graphics werent up to it. Its fitted with a nVidia Quadro FX 880M, I'm getting a new one on Friday which is an i7 with 8GB RAM just need to check the graphics card once its here


----------



## allan1888

i think the issue you had was the Quadro FX 880M is more of a workstation card more suited to Cad than gaming different drivers i think. My hp has an i7 and 8gb of ram with an AMD Radeon HD 6490m graphics card. i had a driver issue but still played the beta fine.


----------



## Will_G

Yeah thats exactly what we use the laptops for so makes sense


----------



## allan1888

hopefully the new laptop will be fine for the game i7 and 8gb deffo just depends on graphics card. the biggest annoyance bout the new sim city is its online only with no offline play


----------



## Rew

allan1888 said:


> here are the minimum and recommended specs . most new laptops should be fine.
> 
> Simcity Minimum System Requirements (updated 1/1/13)
> Processor:
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better / Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0GHz or better
> Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7/OSX 10.6.4+
> RAM: 4GB
> Graphics card:
> AMD HD2X000 or better*
> nVidia 7800 or better*
> Intel HD3000 or better*
> (*Minimum of 256MB of on-board RAM and Shader 3.0 or better support)
> 
> Recommended Specs PC
> Intel Core i5 CPU
> 4GB RAM
> nVidia GTX 275 or better, or ATI 5850 or Better


I really want this game. I used to play the original one back in my 'youth'.

I have no idea about PC specs at all and things like graphics cards as I have been an xbox / ps3 nut and use a basic lap top for surfing. Does anyone know if this would work on the set up I have ordered. Its a mac but i have been told if required, I can put windows on and use it like a pc using bootcamp ( whatever that is ).

When it mentions thing like "or better", I am lost.

The computer me and the Mrs have ordered is an Imac and we added a few bits to it hoping I could use it to play the occasional game. Spec is 8gb of Ram ( which will be upgraded to either 16 or 32 when it arrives ). Qaud core i7 3.4GHz ( turbo boost to 3.9 GHz ) and a graphics card called Nvidia GeForce GTX 680MX 2GB GDDR5.

Not sure if any of that means anything to anyone but would this run the game at decent graphics?


----------



## allan1888

the imac you have ordered will be fine for simcity i'm buying the pc version next week at launch and i will buy the mac version once its out later in the year. you will be fine using bootcamp to play it as thats what most mac users will be doing. im happy enough playing pc first and get mac later when the finish the mac version. you should be able to play on high settings possibly max with that iMac


----------



## Rew

Thank you, 

I might wait and just get the mac version providing of course its not too long!

Just got to wait until end of March for the computer to be delivered :wall:


----------



## allan1888

mac version will probably be a few months after pc release as mac is getting its own version. The game will be identical though and it will have cross platform regions between mac & pc. its an online only game too there is no offline play. you will be happy with your imac they are good machines i have a 27inch imac with the i7 quad core it currently has 20gb of ram i have the Radeon HD 6970m graphics card. when upgrading the ram go to crucial they are pretty decent


----------



## Rew

Nice one. It's all voodoo for me. We have a few games we want to chuck on the boot camp side to keep us both entertained such as sims 3, a few simulator games and arma 2. Any ideas how much gb I should look to partition plus will I need anti virus on the windows side?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## allan1888

I'm not using bootcamp on my iMac. Not sure how much you will have to partition for windows as Im using VMware fusion to run windows 7 purely because my accounting software for my business is windows based and I don't want to switch to the mac version lol. On the anti-virus side I'm not running any as I don't use windows too much other than invoicing.


----------



## Rew

Thanks Allan, a mate at work suggested the VMWare but I was working on the theory that I would get better gaming performance if I just dedicated it all to windows rather than through the Mac OS and windows at same time.


----------



## allan1888

Yeah you would get better performance for gaming by going the bootcamp route. :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

After reading lots of bad things about the only-online aspect of the game and neighbouring cities having the potential to mess with yours I think I am going to give this a miss, such a shame as this game looks awesome but I am not waiting 30 minutes or longer when busy to play or spend months building a city for it to be destroyed with no way of reverting back.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/03/05/gamers-line-up-to-play-simcity


----------



## allan1888

You don't have to allow other people to play in the region it can be set to private. I should still get my game on Friday I enjoyed the beta. The server issue is easily sorted by adding more servers. They said from the start that it was online only I don't know why reviewers keep *****ing about it. Lol


----------



## ardandy

Best SimCity review ever!


----------



## STEALTH K3

has anyone got theres yet


----------



## Will_G

Nope its preloaded though


----------



## ardandy

I set up a VPN to USA so I've been on (after a fashion) for a couple of hours.


----------



## allan1888

i got mine yesterday the servers are pretty unstable at the moment


----------



## Will_G

I tried getting on an available server last night, got told to wait so I tried getting on one marked as busy and got straight on. Not sure if its sync'd what I done last night though there was some warning coming up but at 5am I wasnt caring :lol:


----------



## ardandy

http://www.ea.com/news/a-simcity-update-and-something-for-your-trouble?websso=1


----------



## STEALTH K3

Been messing about with mine this afternoon what my name is Philips78 if anyone want to get a game going. Is anyone else have problems connecting to the game again after leaving it what are the best servers


----------



## Moggytom

realli want this !


----------



## sirkuk

Look great from what I've just seen of it on you tube. I'm going to have to dig out Sim City 4 today 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## allan1888

Servers have really improved. I managed to play for 10 hours yesterday without issue


----------



## Moggytom

weres best place to buy this ?? and whats extra on the limited edition


----------



## LeadFarmer

Is Sim City 5 available for MacBooks, or just PC's?

Edit, looks like theres a mac digital download release this spring..

http://www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/simcity-mac-faq

Im new to this game, so whats the difference between the standard, limited and delux editions?


----------



## STEALTH K3

My name is Philips78 and my City is Pips Ville if any want to join for a laugh nothing serious just to get experience up and a bit of fun


----------



## Liam_89

Got mine today limited edition from Tesco £33.50 ,
Had no issues so far all smooth.


----------



## Will_G

I'm on under wgordon926 feel free to add me. I keep getting zombie attacks which wipe out most of my population. Getting so fed up with them


----------



## Dannbodge

Is this any good? 
Can't decide if I should get it or not


----------



## Maggi200

Game play is good. Server issues not so. If this is it with 120% increased capacity, I can't imagine how bad it was before. Halfway through a game it dropped and won't let me back on


----------



## Dannbodge

Is it an EA game?


----------



## Maggi200

Yep. And you have to use Origin. Which still sucks


----------



## Dannbodge

Yeah EA servers suck normally. They are terrible for FIFA and other games too


----------



## allan1888

my origin name is Allan1888 currently have one region running and 3 cities doing ok will be starting a new region soon


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thats a shame about the servers, that would really spoil the game experience for me. Looks a really good game as well.


----------



## LeadFarmer

allan1888 said:


> here are the minimum and recommended specs . most new laptops should be fine.
> 
> Simcity Minimum System Requirements (updated 1/1/13)
> Processor:
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better / Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0GHz or better
> Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7/OSX 10.6.4+
> RAM: 4GB
> Graphics card:
> AMD HD2X000 or better*
> nVidia 7800 or better*
> Intel HD3000 or better*
> (*Minimum of 256MB of on-board RAM and Shader 3.0 or better support)
> 
> Recommended Specs PC
> Intel Core i5 CPU
> 4GB RAM
> nVidia GTX 275 or better, or ATI 5850 or Better


Where does the graphics card of my 2012 MacBook Pro sit amongst the above table please? Is it at minimum or better?


----------



## allan1888

LeadFarmer said:


> Where does the graphics card of my 2012 MacBook Pro sit amongst the above table please? Is it at minimum or better?


does the macbook pro not come with a dedicated Graphics card from nvidia according to apple it should also have an nvidia Geforce GT650m with either 512mb of GDDR5 ram or 1 GB Of GDDR5 ram.http://www.apple.com/uk/macbook-pro/specs/

if it has the nvidia card too which it should you should be able to run it on high settings using bootcamp failing that better to wait for proper mac version


----------



## Will_G

According to a quick google the graphics card is better than the minimum specs but it would expect anything spectacular from it though. Think plenty of low detail settings and it'll be fine


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ok, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B

Would these specs be ok for the game?

Processor: Intel core I5-3210M CPU @ 2.50 GHZ
Installed Ram: 6.00GB
OS: Windows 8
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000 Up to 1.65 GB of dedicated RAM


----------



## STEALTH K3

Open the link type the name *Simcity* of the game in it

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri


----------



## allan1888

Johnny_B said:


> Would these specs be ok for the game?
> 
> Processor: Intel core I5-3210M CPU @ 2.50 GHZ
> Installed Ram: 6.00GB
> OS: Windows 8
> Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000 Up to 1.65 GB of dedicated RAM


It will play but as far as I remember the intel HD graphics don't have dedicated ram it uses some of the system ram. I put your specs into game debate and it says you can play on low to medium settings.
Here's the site for anyone else who wants to check specs http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=3562&game=SimCity


----------



## DaveA11en

Ive just ordered a Acer V3 571 to go with this. I5 processor, 8gb ram, 1tb hard drive, 1gb dedicated graphics, this should be enough for good playability shouldn't it?


----------



## allan1888

There are a few versions of the V3-571 the processor and ram are fine need to know the graphics card though ?


----------



## DaveA11en

I think its Intel Hd Graphics 3000 im not entirely sure?


----------



## Davemm

Tempted to buy this.


----------



## DaveA11en

Does this run on windows 8?


----------



## STEALTH K3

DaveA11en said:


> Does this run on windows 8?


Says it runs on Windows 8


----------



## allan1888

DaveA11en said:


> I think its Intel Hd Graphics 3000 im not entirely sure?


if it only has the intel HD graphics 3000 it will run at low possibly medium


----------



## DaveA11en

allan1888 said:


> if it only has the intel HD graphics 3000 it will run at low possibly medium


Gutted. Looks like an upgrade will be on the cards, thanks mate.


----------



## Tom_the_great

i have a laptop with HD 3000 and it runs fine on medium everything  didnt try high as i was in a rush ! but will report later.


----------



## allan1888

DaveA11en said:


> Gutted. Looks like an upgrade will be on the cards, thanks mate.


it may run fine with the intel HD 3000 graphics. i use this site here http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=3562&game=SimCity for checking if it will run just put in your system specs and if its a laptop or not and it will tell you low-medium-high :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Lots of 1 star reviews on Amazon, mostly complaining about the lack of servers. Hopefully by the time the Mac edition is released they will have sorted this?


----------



## allan1888

servers ae pretty much sorted now and are pretty stable


----------



## DaveA11en

allan1888 said:


> it may run fine with the intel HD 3000 graphics. i use this site here http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=3562&game=SimCity for checking if it will run just put in your system specs and if its a laptop or not and it will tell you low-medium-high :thumb:


Got the laptop today the standard card is an intel hd 4000 but the dedicated card is a nvidia geforce gt 630m. Been playing the game before on mid-high settings and its been very easy to play. Also plugged it into my 42inch LG tele for better playability.

Got an alright city going too so far besides the fact I've got a murderer on the loose. You making a network?


----------



## Maggi200

So who else has found the maps a little restrictive?

The water table element is creating a few challenges of it's own. If you want nuclear power, you need water. And that's not necessarily easy to sort when space is an issue


----------



## Will_G

Yeah I think they are too small, I keep getting to a level where they want a bit of every type of zone with no space left. For nuclear power you really need to be riverside to keep the water levels up.


----------



## Maggi200

Well I got my city to 350,000 and started a great works project, to shift some of the power needs. How do you send the parts you've collected?


----------



## DaveA11en

I keep having a problem sending money from one city to the other (within the same region) it takes the money from city A but city B doesn't receive it...


----------



## allan1888

i hope to be back on today / tomorrow i will add those i have missed


----------



## Will_G

maggi133 said:


> Well I got my city to 350,000 and started a great works project, to shift some of the power needs. How do you send the parts you've collected?


I found when I went on my great works all the resource needs were turned off. Once turned on they started delivering there from my trade depots.


----------



## Will_G

DaveA11en said:


> I keep having a problem sending money from one city to the other (within the same region) it takes the money from city A but city B doesn't receive it...


I found this too but go to region view click on the city that you gifted from then click on gifting and the money appeared for me

EDIT: What actually happens is when you gift something you can see the vehicle (car/train) move from one city to the next in region view. So what I make sure of is that the vehicle has fully made its trip in the sending city before going to the receiving city and going to region view to watch it happen there too.


----------



## mattsbmw

Can this be downloaded guys? and if so where is best / cheapest to get it from.

Wnat to try it now


----------



## ardandy

Usual places. Amazon, Origin. Just google it.


----------

